# help please with pregnant mare :)



## ValerieS (Dec 3, 2021)

I’m new and very excited to have found this forum, love having someone to ask ridiculous questions to I have two mares confirmed in foal early on. One is 208 days the other 136 days. My concern is should I be seeing a baby belly on the mare 208 days she’s a maiden. I just tend to stare at her expecting to see the more obvious and that makes me nervous. I did feel like I saw movement a couple days ago but then question myself when she looks like she’s “not” pregnant. Sometimes she appears wider and uneven on her belly sides but so does my chunky gelding


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 3, 2021)

Every mare carries differently. Some barely show at all and some look huge very early on. Maidens are even trickier because they tend to hide it even better. So I would no be concerned. I had a vet tell me my mare was way too small to be almost full term, he didn't even think she was in foal. She was a maiden and barely showed. Needless to say he was wrong lol.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 4, 2021)

And my brood mare has a belly that's been HUGE for so long, she looks like she ate an adult person! Still have no idea when she's going to give in! Definitely all different!  I wouldn't worry if you already know they are in foal. People on this forum are wonderful and I'd have probably already lost a horse without them.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm going to add to that my experienced mare is at the anytime now stage(I think) and you wouldn't think she was in foal unless you knew her well. Some foals are very active and some are very quiet. Have you tried hugging her belly near her flanks while she's eating grain? That normally gets the little one going. This is a great group, feel free to whine, stress and ask anything


----------



## ValerieS (Dec 5, 2021)

Taz said:


> I'm going to add to that my experienced mare is at the anytime now stage(I think) and you wouldn't think she was in foal unless you knew her well. Some foals are very active and some are very quiet. Have you tried hugging her belly near her flanks while she's eating grain? That normally gets the little one going. This is a great group, feel free to whine, stress and ask anything


Thank you and yes I actually did but she was only eating orchard hay so not too exciting for the baby I guess. I’m going to try some sweet grain today maybe the molasses will do the trick☺


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2021)

Every mare is different, maidens especially, as you have no history on them.
I have a mare that did not look pregnant her maiden pregnancy, even hours before she foaled. Many long time members have seen these pics of Tana before... 
I'll put the pics in two posts, so you can see the timing.
First thing in the morning.


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2021)

And, just a few hours later.


----------



## ValerieS (Dec 6, 2021)

chandab said:


> Every mare is different, maidens especially, as you have no history on them.
> I have a mare that did not look pregnant her maiden pregnancy, even hours before she foaled. Many long time members have seen these pics of Tana before...
> I'll put the pics in two posts, so you can see the timing.
> First thing in the morning.


Wait a darn minute are you seriousThat’s crazy did you know she was pregnant? Wow did she conceal her package well lol! Great photos thank you


----------



## ValerieS (Dec 6, 2021)

chandab said:


> And, just a few hours later.


Such a beautiful and nice size baby too lol AMAZING!


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2021)

ValerieS said:


> Wait a darn minute are you seriousThat’s crazy did you know she was pregnant? Wow did she conceal her package well lol! Great photos thank you


Yes, I did know she was pregnant, (or at least hoped she was), as I hand bred her to the stallion. She foaled at 307 days, probably about a week earlier than she should have; but her "sister" foaled a few days before and she couldn't/wouldn't wait any longer.


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh, and she is a big mare, she's 38" tall. Sire to her foal is a 36.5" bay stallion.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Dec 19, 2021)

ValerieS said:


> I’m new and very excited to have found this forum, love having someone to ask ridiculous questions to I have two mares confirmed in foal early on. One is 208 days the other 136 days. My concern is should I be seeing a baby belly on the mare 208 days she’s a maiden. I just tend to stare at her expecting to see the more obvious and that makes me nervous. I did feel like I saw movement a couple days ago but then question myself when she looks like she’s “not” pregnant. Sometimes she appears wider and uneven on her belly sides but so does my chunky gelding


I have a question, how did you confirm your mares were in foal? Did your vet do a blood test, or ultrasound or other? I know some vets don’t like to do internal ultrasounds on minis, and I’m wanting to learn so that’s why I’m asking


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 20, 2021)

Laura&HerMinis said:


> I have a question, how did you confirm your mares were in foal? Did your vet do a blood test, or ultrasound or other? I know some vets don’t like to do internal ultrasounds on minis, and I’m wanting to learn so that’s why I’m asking


I share pictures here mostly! LOL I sometimes use the WEE FOAL test if suspected to be 120-300 days. It's hard to get now and you would have to order it from where it is produced (New Zeland). My vet has checked via palpation but his verdict has been unreliable in the past. I no longer let him do this. I think mostly you just keep checking the signs (bagging up, hind end loosening, belly shape, etc). I take photos alot of the udder, belly shape, etc and that helps me compare because relying on my memory can be pretty tricky! By the way, my girl who is due--someday---and is HUGE was determined by my vet to NOT be pregnant a few months ago. Here she was in August. She is MUCH bigger now. This is when my vet told me she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 20, 2021)

I’ve done weefoals and blood tests. Both have been accurate for me. I’ve also waited till they were about 6-7 months and felt for foal movement. They can have false pregnancies which makes it hard to tell 100% visually.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Dec 20, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> I share pictures here mostly! LOL I sometimes use the WEE FOAL test if suspected to be 120-300 days. It's hard to get now and you would have to order it from where it is produced (New Zeland). My vet has checked via palpation but his verdict has been unreliable in the past. I no longer let him do this. I think mostly you just keep checking the signs (bagging up, hind end loosening, belly shape, etc). I take photos alot of the udder, belly shape, etc and that helps me compare because relying on my memory can be pretty tricky! By the way, my girl who is due--someday---and is HUGE was determined by my vet to NOT be pregnant a few months ago. Here she was in August. She is MUCH bigger now. This is when my vet told me she wasn't pregnant.View attachment 45449


Interesting…she definitely looks pregnant to me! Lol love that she’s due someday. I’m in Canada and cannot find where the heck to get wee foal tests! I would like to try one when I have a pregnant mare (hopefully if breeding goes well that will be this summer) but yeah can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Dec 20, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I’ve done weefoals and blood tests. Both have been accurate for me. I’ve also waited till they were about 6-7 months and felt for foal movement. They can have false pregnancies which makes it hard to tell 100% visually.


Gotcha. How much are both of those tests on average? Yeah, I’ve heard more of false pregnancies in dogs but I guess really any species can have them!


----------



## ValerieS (Dec 20, 2021)

Laura&HerMinis said:


> I have a question, how did you confirm your mares were in foal? Did your vet do a blood test, or ultrasound or other? I know some vets don’t like to do internal ultrasounds on minis, and I’m wanting to learn so that’s why I’m asking


My vet did a blood test


----------



## ValerieS (Dec 20, 2021)

A couple days ago my mare walked in from the pasture into her barn stall, they have indoor outdoor access and she’s been wandering away from her friends a lot more then usual. She looked uncomfortable not sure if thats the right word for it but do you notice any foal type movement going on? Last half left side maybe??? Here’s the link to it


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 20, 2021)

I personally don’t see anything there. Your best bet to look is at her flank or in front of her udder from the side.


----------

